# Our second weekend in Rally



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Well our second weekend didn't start out well - we DQ'd yesterday  But today we Q'd and got a second in class - so Dancer has her second leg to her Rally Advanced! We took a couple outside pics to celebrate her win - they are attached!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done. That is one very proud looking girl you have there.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and congrats on the leg!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Have you started working on that back up for excellent yet?

Hey I didn't realize your girl was a littermate to Beth Ericson's Naughty. I almost got a pup from Beth (was on a waiting list for a year and a half).


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE Naughty she is stunning! That's funny what a small world  We have already almost perfected the back up  Sometime she still swings her butt out....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! she looks stunning!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations, what absolutely stunning golden.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! Dancer is beautiful


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Gorgeous girl!! Congrats on your second leg... the third will come in no time!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Congrats! What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats, Dancer!  She is beautiful with that new ribbon of hers!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I am really enjoying this "Rally" thing - it's alot of fun!


----------

